# question



## bobtheplummer (Sep 29, 2012)

I like the forum.
Thats why I am asking before I do something.
Having a problem interpreting the rules in this area.
Here goes.
I have a tool that I am selling. Owned by me.
Am I allowed to post it in the forum ?
Simple yes or no and I'm good.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes, you may post it.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

plumbers swap what do you got and how much?


----------

